# Mini skid.....who has one and what kind?!



## Oak Savanna (Mar 17, 2014)

I am demoing a Vermeer 650tx on Wednesday. I think it's time to get one. I am also gonna try the boxer 322D both with log grapples. I have a case skid steer that we use for lot clearing and jobs that don't have limited access but when we are tight for space the log dolly comes out and well everyone has pushed and pulled heavy wood around so I don't need to say anymore. What kind are you guys running and are you happy with them?!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a toro dingo tx425 wide track with a Ryans grapple. I wanna get a vermeers 800tx someday. I am happy with my dingo but wish I could pick up bigger/heavier pieces.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo (Mar 17, 2014)

2013 Vermeer s650tx with grapple, forks and bucket. Love it! So does my back! Make sure you get an adapter plate if ya buy one ! You can move around trailers and chippers, moves my bc1000 with ease!


----------



## treeman75 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a vermeer 650tx and love it! The 800 would be nice but I dont think it will go through a 36" and its nice to get through them. Dragging brush and humping out wood will be a thing of the past. Mine comes with us on 90% of the jobs.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Mar 17, 2014)

treeman75 said:


> I have a vermeer 650tx and love it! The 800 would be nice but I dont think it will go through a 36" and its nice to get through them. Dragging brush and humping out wood will be a thing of the past. Mine comes with us on 90% of the jobs.



I want it for the hard to get to places so I think the 650 will be the perfect size. The big skid steer will probably end up parked ( right beside the log dolly) until we are lot clearing or have some big wood to move.


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 17, 2014)

DitchWitch SK-650. Indispensable.
Hoping to get a Ryans grapple for it this summer.


----------



## treeman75 (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Oak Savanna (Mar 17, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> DitchWitch SK-650. Indispensable.
> Hoping to get a Ryans grapple for it this summer.



You get it from Brandt tractor in Milton? Looking into ditch witch too and they are the only dealer I can find so far.


----------



## treeman75 (Mar 17, 2014)

That was a 36" gate and dragging the brush and carting out the wood would of done more turf damage than the mini. The stump was over 36", the mini had to lift it over the top to get it out.


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 17, 2014)

Oak Savanna said:


> You get it from Brandt tractor in Milton? Looking into ditch witch too and they are the only dealer I can find so far.



Correct.
I think the fellow there that sold it to me is Ken Williamson


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not too familiar with the minis...what is the base price of the Vermeer 650? Very handy machines for sure


----------



## treecutterjr (Mar 17, 2014)

I've been looking to get one as well. Alot of guys around here have the vermeer minis and they seem incredibly handy. I would love one in the future. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 17, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (Mar 18, 2014)

You should look down a few threads (tracked loader vs skid vs compact loader). Type of mini skid is a huge topic on here, and most tree forums. 

I have a Vermeer 650tx, and love it. As far as height reach and speed, vermeer and ditch witch are the best (these two machines seem to be the most popular). I prefer the joystick of the vermeer versus dual skid steer like sticks of the dw. But I wish the 650tx went faster backwards, and had a raised drive wheel. 

I have some video of our 650tx with a bmg here:
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 18, 2014)

I will buy your wide track and grapple Jared when your ready !


----------



## cedar (Mar 18, 2014)

I have the Ditch Witch sk755. It will not go through a 36" gate but I wanted a machine with a high hinge point and operating capacity. The last machine I had was a Boxer 427 with tracks and the Ditch Witch is a big step up in terms of speed and lift. It is also runs much smoother so I don't get the jarred feeling I used to when running the Boxer for a few hours. The higher lift than the Boxer also makes it easier to load my dump trailer or the back of my dump truck. I use a BMG grapple to move brush and wood.


----------



## treeman75 (Mar 18, 2014)

The hinge pin height was important for me too. The 650tx is 80" and the sk755 is 81"


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 18, 2014)

I wish my dingo had a higher lift pin height and lifting capacity. Only thing I dislike about it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyd1981 (Mar 24, 2014)

Can someone tell me what this? I am in NE Florida.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flushcut (Mar 24, 2014)

S800tx holding a 9'9" 23" ash log (if I remember right on the diameter)


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 29, 2014)

rickyd1981 said:


> Can someone tell me what this? I am in NE Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 29, 2014)

Its a slim mushroom. I think it might even be edible but not sure about that and if it is I don't think they are very tasty.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, where did that come from? 

I know, I know, Florida! I guess that explains everything.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 1, 2014)

We have the S800tx with BM grapple. It is 44 inches wide. Very powerful. It will pull the chip truck. Just drag the entire tree to chipper. Also have Toolcat and A300 with turf tires on both. Best all around is the toolcat. But the mini is amazing. 
I heard the new Vermeer S800tx is now gas not diesel in USA. Bummer. I like the diesel. Fill it ounce a week.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutch295 (Aug 16, 2014)

Can someone tell me if the sk755 stand on platform folds up? If so approximately how much shorter is the overall length? I'm trying to get an idea of how close it can get to 8 ft in length with a bmg on the front. Thanks


----------



## cedar (Aug 17, 2014)

I have the sk755 and the platform does not fold up.


----------



## cedar (Aug 17, 2014)

I have the BMG on front and can measure the total length tomorrow.


----------



## Dutch295 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cedar,
I appreciate the info; please don't go out of your way on the measuring... I'm guessing it's going to come in somewhere around 108" / 110" range. I currently own a Boxer (older tl224}with bmg and put it in the back of my dump truck. I worked a few jobs last summer where a friend brought his sk650 and I was very impressed ... I'm thinking down the road. The specs on the 755 to include the 4.7 mph really get my attention. Going forward the idea of mounting the mini across the chipper without taking the bmg off gets me all warm and fuzzy inside. The fuel saved (no return trip to get the mini) and especially time saved on a lot of jobs would be very nice. I guess if I want to do it bad enough I could plan to constantly do the on / off thing with the bmg.


----------



## climbhightree (Aug 17, 2014)

Here is my setup 











I like the platform as part of the truck, not the chipper. So when I have the stump grinder, and dump trailer, I still can haul the mini.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Aug 18, 2014)

climbhightree said:


> Here is my setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty much my dream configuration right there!


----------



## climbhightree (Aug 18, 2014)

My next one will be better. The Isuzu doesn't have enough power for the weight, especially with hills. 

I am moving the platform over to this truck, and getting a new arbortech body.


----------



## Dutch295 (Aug 20, 2014)

I like that setup as well. The chip capacity would sting me a little too much. Congrats on the new truck, looks awesome, Hino 338? Would love to hear a turning radius comparison to your Isuzu.


----------



## squad143 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dutch295 said:


> I like that setup as well. The chip capacity would sting me a little too much. Congrats on the new truck, looks awesome, Hino 338? Would love to hear a turning radius comparison to your Isuzu.


Yes, congrats on the new vehicle.

Looks like an International 4300.


----------



## climbhightree (Aug 20, 2014)

It actually is a 2003 international 4300 dt466, which is 2 years older than my Isuzu. But the international only has 47,000 on it, and was government owned. I am going 2' longer, and a foot higher on the new box (11'x6'x8'). I rather have the mini tied to the truck, then the chipper; the truck goes more places. Plus cheaper to set up, I would think.


----------



## squad143 (Aug 20, 2014)

That's one of the biggest issues I have with moving my mini to the job.
Right now I load it into the chip box or put it on a trailer (inconvenient at times).
Saw Arborpro had a setup like yours a while ago. Ideally I'd like that config you're planning in a hooklift, but I'm running out of room to put my equipment and a 4300 with several bins take up a lot of room.


----------



## climbhightree (Aug 20, 2014)

Turning radius wise, I was impressed so far. It was one of the first things I tried, when test driving it. 

I had debated about the hook lift, but didn't due to: cost, weight, and placement. 

Weight wise: with a 11' box full of chips, plus 5000lbs for platform and mini (may be a bit high on that weight) the truck will weigh around 26000. Which doesn't leave much for a hook lift, unless you go cdl. 

Placement: do you go in front of, or behind, the platform? And either way, you lengthen the truck some.


----------



## climbhightree (Oct 24, 2014)

Updated setup with the "new" truck.


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 24, 2014)

How's the mini working? Any problems yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (Oct 24, 2014)

I luv the 650tx, and haven't had any major issues with it...that vermeer didn't cover. I prefer the single joystick design of vermeer 

The 650tx is no longer in production though. They just announced a new model that will replace it.... 725tx.


----------



## treebilly (Oct 24, 2014)

How bad did they hit ya for the new chip box? Just curious. I've been meaning to contact them seeing as they're about half an hour from me


----------



## climbhightree (Oct 25, 2014)

Around 14k for the chip box, hoist, L box, and install.


----------



## treebilly (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks. I think I want the 3 in1 bed from them. Just needed an idea on cost first.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone ever run a Ramrod taskmaster 1150 mini skid?


----------



## arborjockey (Nov 4, 2014)

Another question. How do these machines drive on potatoes. In other words I live in Hawaii and most of the island is rock . If you're jobs were covered in loose rock would you machine be useful?


----------



## Griff93 (Nov 4, 2014)

I've driven a Ramrod 1350 several times. The controls are horrible. They seem to be decent other than that. I wouldn't buy one due to the controls. They are really that bad.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 4, 2014)

yoooooooo....... Easy on the ramrod **** talking this 900T has almost 2800hrs and all it has cost me were a few dozen tires and some hydro lines . The bigger ones out spec even the 800 Vermeer . And I Ike the controls granted ya can't text an drive or sip a latte but they are friendly enough , I mean it's 4 levers


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 4, 2014)

And brand new it was 12Gs I mean I paid it off in one season of work , newer fancier machines are damn near 27 K hooked up right


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 4, 2014)

capetrees said:


> Anyone ever run a Ramrod taskmaster 1150 mini skid?


The 1150 on tracks is a boss .... It will carry my 900T like a bag I potatoes


----------



## capetrees (Nov 4, 2014)

So I called the Vermeer rep and was told the s650tx is being discontinued. Its to be replaced this month by the s725tx. Bummer. Haven't had the time yet to compare but if you like your 650, keep it in good shape. If you want one, apparently there's only one in the whole NE for $26k.


----------



## climbhightree (Nov 4, 2014)

725 is better...wish I had it over my 650. 

Lifts higher, and more. The best part is drive gear is off the ground. But it is slightly longer in length.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 4, 2014)

compared specs on the Vermeer 450, 650, 725 and ditch witch 750 and the DW 750 is the one with the best specs. No idea ergonomically or price either. Vermeer 800 kicks them all but I'm sure it comes with a hefty price tag.


----------



## Griff93 (Nov 7, 2014)

I got real interested in buying a mini at one point and priced both the DW755 and the S800tx. They were within $1K of each other.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 7, 2014)

Was told currently the current price on a dw755 is 24K, the Vermeer s725tx is 28K and price on a DW 850 will be around 40K after the tier4 engines are required. Don't know about the Vermeer 800 but probably in the 30s

Going to look at the ramrod taskmaster 1150 next week and then the DW 650, both used. Someone convince me which one is better and why. Asking 12K for ramrod, no bucket, 160 hrs and 14.5K for the 2010 dw650 with a bucket, 1400 hrs.


----------



## Griff93 (Nov 8, 2014)

I was given a price of 26K for DW755 and 27K for S800tx about a year and a half ago.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Nov 8, 2014)

The boxer 532 and dw 755 were both 24k here.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 29, 2014)

Bought a used sk650, 2010, 1400 hrs, 51" bucket, forks and BMG, $16K. Ran it today for first time and although it was a bit awkward at first, it will definitely have it's place and will help a lot.


----------



## treecutterjr (Nov 30, 2014)

Got A dingo 420tx. Just dropped it at the shop Friday. Waiting to here what the estimate for a new motor will be Monday.


----------



## Affordabletree (Dec 1, 2014)

I bought a dw sk750 with a branch manager grapple and 36" bucket. Total was 26k delivered and we'll worth the money easy to operate and takes place of two grounds man


----------



## stltreedr (Dec 1, 2014)

Wolfking42084 said:


> I'm not too familiar with the minis...what is the base price of the Vermeer 650? Very handy machines for sure


 
Just bought a 2014 650tx demo model for $22k. It had about 100 hours on it, mostly on firewood duty right now but it seems like it is going to ge a great purchase.

I believe they are going to all gasoline engines for the new models


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 1, 2014)

I hope I am not a fan of under 40hp diesels they are finicky a gas engine will work in any of them jut fine


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 1, 2014)

The bobcat dealer next to my yard just got a vermeer 650tx in on trade with 800 hours for 10k.


----------



## ATH (Dec 1, 2014)

you buying it? Sounds like a good deal!


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 1, 2014)

No, im thinking of a new one. I have one with less hours. I think its a 2009 and diesel. I can get contact info if you want.


----------



## capetrees (Dec 1, 2014)

The sk650 are out of production. They have a 32 hp kubota diesel engine. The new 750 has a 24 hp engine and the 755 has the 32 hp turbo engine. The next generation will have to be tier 4 compliant and that's big bucks. Comparatively, a 650 with low hours could be the better buy compared to the 755. Same motor, one is turbo. Is a turbo that much in demand in a small engine doing short trips? 800 hrs on an 09 is really low hours. And 10K? Wish I knew about that one a couple weeks ago. Get ready, the dealerships are going to be getting more and more trades due to the new emissions regs. My dealer can barely keep the 755s in stock.


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 1, 2014)

I know the guy that traded it in and going to talk to him tomorrow. I might make them an offer and buy it.


----------



## bigremovals (Dec 1, 2014)

treeman75 said:


> No, im thinking of a new one. I have one with less hours. I think its a 2009 and diesel. I can get contact info if you want.


You can never have to many loaders haha


----------



## ATH (Dec 1, 2014)

Tempting...if it was closer to home it would be even more so - but for the price, it still is probably as good of a buy as I'd find if I were ready to buy one (if only I had more storage!)


----------



## stltreedr (Dec 2, 2014)

treeman75 said:


> The bobcat dealer next to my yard just got a vermeer 650tx in on trade with 800 hours for 10k.


 Is it a gasoline model? Either way seems like a pretty good price...If its a diesel I think I'll drive up there and buy it just to flip it! That is well below market, as I looked for several months before buying mine.


----------



## capetrees (Dec 2, 2014)

http://capecod.craigslist.org/for/4751138383.html


----------



## hseII (Dec 2, 2014)

treeman75 said:


> I know the guy that traded it in and going to talk to him tomorrow. I might make them an offer and buy it.


What's the word?


----------

